# YIPPEE! - Takhi born of AI a global first



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

a FIRST! - 
A Przewalski's filly was born of AI on July-27th.

this was a real struggle, as Takhi don't catch via AI in the same way domestic horses do; 
they had to solve a whole new puzzle, to get the mare pregnant & bring a foal to term.
Dam & daughter are doing well -

Last Wild Horse Sees First Artificial Insemination Success | LiveScience


----------

